# legal translation of certificates



## Andy_Shack (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got embroiled in the need for legalised translations for our marraige and divorce documents. Although the Tribunale have been their usual helpfull selves, it still appears a mine-field to us.
Has anyone any tips or advice on obtaining legalised translations of UK documents.
Note: these already have the apostille certificates attached.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tokyonights7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Aren't you able to ask any native Italian you know to translate the documents? When I was asked to translate my school documents for work, I was told by the tribunale that I could have anyone translate them, as long as they swore to the accuracy of the translation. In the end, I translated them myself with the help of my fiancee'. We then brought the documents to the tribunale together where they had my fiancee' sign a form called the "Verbale di Asservazione" to go with each document. I imagine that the process is the same for other types of documents as well. 

Heather


----------



## Andy_Shack (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Heather,
Thanks for replying. Yes, in the end that was exactly what we did.
I translated the documents via Google translate and Babel Fish (Babel F in the end proved more accurate) and then had an Italian friend check over the translations, making corrections where appropriate.
Then we both went to the Tribunale and she signed a form declaring the translations to be accurate.

Still owe her a good meal in return for giving up her time and holiday to do it, but that will still be cheaper than employing a service.


----------

